# Tuna steaks ??



## choupic (May 25, 2013)

My wife went meat shopping for our Memorial Day weekend . She brought back seafood which is fine with me . Soft shell crab , and some big tuna steaks .... I've smoked soft shell crab in foil before and it's unbelievably delicious ! My problem is the tuna steaks . 

I've looked through the fish forum and haven't seen any tuna recipes . Is smoking tuna something people do ? Is so I would greatly appreciate a few pointers ! 

Thanks in advance .....


----------



## moikel (May 25, 2013)

Personal taste a big part here. I grill them over charcoal serve pink in the middle but thats me. I cant eat it if its dry & thats the risk in the smoker.

Cracked black pepper,soy,orange juice ,chilli,lime,garlic,ginger are some flavours that work for me.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 26, 2013)

Tuna being a Dark Meat, you'll need to Probe it and track IT to 145F for rare.

Use a light flavored Smoke.


----------



## choupic (May 26, 2013)

Ok thanks guys . I'll probably be better off just grilling it , sounds pretty easy , just don't over cook . Moikel , I like the sound of those flavors too .


----------



## choupic (May 28, 2013)

Follow up - moikel , I wanted to tell you ...my wife bought the sushi grade tuna steaks , if there's a difference ? But  I made a little marinade with garlic powder , black pepper , soy , and lemon and soaked them about an hour . Since they were sushi type steaks I decided to try a piece before putting them on the grill . Wow ! Lol I could have eaten them just like that . 

But I had to fight the urge off and put them on the grill anyway . They came out perfect and couldn't have tasted any better ! Just wanted to say thanks ....


----------



## moikel (May 29, 2013)

Sashimi grade is high end.Mostly yellowfin down here,although bluefin making a comeback.

If it appeals to you you can get a bit of what we call loin or a tail piece. Triangle shaped,marinate it.Then give it a dry rub of cbp & bits .Then you grill it or pan fry it on each side & the big cut end.Just so it cooks towards the inside about a fat half inch from each available side..Get it out of the pan ,rest it then cut it into steaks with your sharpest knife,serve with reduced marinade.Tuna has to be super fresh.

I will post it sometime if you want to see it. 

Carparrcio is also good if you have a meat slicer,thats in the pipeline as well.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2013)

A little late to the fire on this post but you can cold smoke tuna and then sear it on the grill. I did that for my entry in the Feb throwdown and the tuna was fantastic! It doesn't take very long to get a good smokey flavor on the tuna. Give it a try sometime it really adds another flavor profile that makes the tuna fantastic!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ahi-grilled-butternut-and-romaine-salad-rolls


----------



## njfoses (May 30, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> A little late to the fire on this post but you can cold smoke tuna and then sear it on the grill. I did that for my entry in the Feb throwdown and the tuna was fantastic! It doesn't take very long to get a good smokey flavor on the tuna. Give it a try sometime it really adds another flavor profile that makes the tuna fantastic!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ahi-grilled-butternut-and-romaine-salad-rolls


I love rare quick seared tuna.  Cold smoking and then quick searing sounds like a great idea, thanks!  Any food safety concerns with cold smoking the tuna without any cure?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 13, 2013)

Just came across this. To answer the last question, I can say yes and no as far as safety issues go. In THIS instance Case Cold Smoked below or near 32*F. This is just like storing on Ice in the refer and has Zero risk and can be eaten Raw if you wish....Now the part with some risk. The Tuna can be Cold smoked at temps up to 90*F for 2 Hours and for no more than 1 hour at any temp higher...BUT...It must be grilled immediately cooking at least the outer 1/4 inch. No obviously maintaining sanitary conditions and a rinse of the Tuna will reduce the risk and a Rub containing Salt of Marinade with Soy Sauce and/or Vinegar, Citrus Juice or Wine will virtually eliminate the any issues...JJ


----------

